# My £5 hi-fi bargain!



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Got this today in Tesco for the reduced price of £5. Put it in the garage and it sounds ok with my decent quality speakers I already have in there. Was the last one on the shelf at tesco lakeside Essex.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Meh, would've been a bargain if it was £4.99


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a bargain, thanks for telling me it's the last one, other wise I was take a fast trek there and buy the whole shelf, profit can be made and give to loved ones for presents.

Massive store the Essex one.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Bargain.

I wouldn't mind one of them.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Bargain!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely a bargain!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

£5?! All they need to do now is sell iMacs for £19.99 :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it online do we know?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

The amount of technika stuff i have fixed and thrown away would fill a few battleships let me tell you.
I wouldnt be payed to have any technika stuff in my room they are so shoddily made!
Hope it doesnt break for you though


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

For a fiver if it lasts 6 months hes laughing!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

kybert said:


> For a fiver if it lasts 6 months hes laughing!


12 month warranty, return for a new one!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

m1pui said:


> Meh, would've been a bargain if it was £4.99


Dude your avatar... brilliant


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bargain as said if it breaks it was a fiver


----------

